# كيف يتم التحكم بالطائرات والصواريخ عن طريق القصور الذاتي؟؟؟



## al3ashg-ksa (4 سبتمبر 2006)

كيف يتم التحكم بالطائرات والصواريخ عن طريق القصور الذاتي؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ان فكرة القصور الذاتى تعتمد كجهاز على مجموعة مترابطة من الجايروات و مقاييس العجلة و الجايرو كما تعلم نوعان Roll gyro and Rate gyro تعمل كمنظومة لقياس حركة الطائرة فى الاتجاهين الامامى و الجانبى و كذلك سرعتها تعلم ان تفاضل العجلة هو السرعة و تفاضل السرعة هو المسافة .....من هنا توصل المنظومة مع Integrated circuits تعمل على القيام بالعمليات الحسابية فى كل جزء من الثانية لحساب المسافة الطولية و الجانبية من موقع الانطلاق.
و هذا هو فكرة عمل الملاحة بالقصور الذاتى Inertial Navigation System او ما يعرف بال INS فبمجرد تعرف موقع الانطلاق كنقطة اصل يحصل الطيار على موقعه الدقيق خاصة و انه الان مزود هذا الجهاز بخريطة متحركة تعطى الموقع بدقة كبيرة بالنسبة لخطوط الطول و العرض....
و ميزة ال INS انه غير معتمد على المساعدات الملاحية الارضية مثل NDB or VOR 
و لكن عيبه انه غالى الثمن يصل الى 100,000 دولار..
هذا و الله اعلم
وياريت الاخ العزيز مصطفي يزودنا بمعلومات اكتر


----------



## al3ashg-ksa (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي مشكووووووور على الرد لاكن انا كنت احاول اطور صاروخ على مبدأ القصور الذاتي 
حيث ان الصورايخ التي تعتمد على تقنيةGPs ذات تقنية عالية ومكلفة فارجوا ان ترشدوني
او ممكن نتعاون مع بعض في هذا المجال


----------

